# 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hallo Forum,

ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe:

Ich möchte mir einen 4K-PC zulegen, da ich von dieser Auflösung einfach begeistert bin und sowieso mal wieder Lust auf eine Veränderung habe. Mein jetziges System sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: 		NZXT H2
Board: 		ASUS P8Z68-V LX
CPU: 		Intel Core i5-2500K @3,3GHZ
Kühler: 		EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 		Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR3-1600
GPU: 		EVGA Geforce GTX 770 Classified ACX Cooler 4096MB
Netzteil:		be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt) Gold
Festplatte: 	Samsung SSD 830 256GB

Dieses System läuft soweit erstklassig, superleise und sehr flott. Das soll mit dem neuen auch so sein. Nun habe ich mir - und das mit seeeehr wenig technischer Ahnung - überlegt, dieses System mit folgenden Bausteinen auszubauen:

Gehäuse:		bleibt
Board:		ASUS Z97-DELUXE
CPU:			Intel Core i7-4790K
Kühler:		bleibt
RAM:		        G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
GPU:			2 x EVGA 4GB GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 als SLI
Netzteil:		bleibt
Festplatte:		bleibt

Dazu würde ich einen Samsung U28D590P kaufen, der macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich. Auf das Board kam ich, weil es schön viele USB-Anschlüsse hat und ich damit die CPU noch hochtakten kann, wenn es mal nötig ist. Das Netzteil würde laut Kalkulator auf beqiet.de reichen. Mit zwei GTX 980 müsste ich doch 4K befeuern können, oder? Hat das System so Hand und Fuß? Der Monitor passt auch?

Wofür nutze ich meinen PC? Battlefield 4 (keine anderen Games), Office und Surfen. Das ganze läuft bei mir übrigens mit Windows / 64 bit. 

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und Ratschläge und wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag!


Edit: Das Budget (nur PC) habe ich mir so um die 2.000€ vorgestellt, Plus und Minus sind aber kein Problem. Gut soll es sein!


----------



## Atent123 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ja Battlefield 4 läuft mit zwei gtx 980 ziemlich gut auf 4k mit ein wenig OC kommst du sogar auf stabile 60 fps.
Ich würde jedoch eher zum Acer Predator XB280HKbprz greifen,da dieser G-Sync unterstützt.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

tagchen atent 
wie siehst du denn jetzt die 980 referenz design karten mit sli?
gut, oder?
würdest du dem TE ebenfalls diese empfehlen?

ich würde diese karten kaufen
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2982) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder halt ohne superclocked, oc selber machen, und hoffen, dass sie genauso hoch gehen
EVGA GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2980) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder halt irgendwelche anderen referenzkarten, die gerade günstig sind

die pusten das meiste der warmen abluft raus, und heizen sich nicht gegenseitig so stark auf, wie axiallüfterkarten (die üblichen custom designs)
auch die cpu freut sich darüber
im gegensatz zu den amd karten ist der nvidia titan-style kühler dabei ziemlich gut und relativ leise

habe selbst den samsung u28d590

ist gut, würde aber mittlerweile vermutlich den asus, oder den genannten acer kaufen,
gsync ist natürlich top, falls man in einigen games doch in die 40fps region runtergeht


----------



## Atent123 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Aktuell gibt es die EVGA Karten leider nirgendswo zu kaufen.
Mit der Standartlüfterkurve ist das Referenzdesign auch unter Last noch recht leise.
Beim OC wurde mir aber obere Karte im Heaven Benchmark ein wenig zu heiß.
Mit meiner neuen Lüfterkurve wird die zwar ordentlich gekühlt ist aber schon ein wenig laut.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Airflow in meinem Gehäuse nicht grade gut ist.


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Danke für die interessanten Antworten!

Der Tipp mit dem G-Sync ist gut, das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Der Acer ist ganz neu, richtig? Das hieße, mich in Geduld zu üben...

Board, Netzteil und Speicher bekommen Euer OK? Gut zusammengestellt? Die Evga-Karte, die ich meine, ist ab kommender Woche bei Alternate verfügbar. Von Evga hat sie ja bereits ein OC, reicht das für stabile 60 FPS bei BF4? Reden wir dabei von Ultra-Settings?


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich sehe gerade, dass nVidia die GTX 980 gar nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste aufführt: 

PC-Systemanforderungen für G-SYNC | NVIDIA

Ist das nur nicht aktuell oder beherrschen die neuen Karten kein G-Sync?


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Du willst dir echt einen 4k Monitor für 500€ kaufen?
Hast du eine Vorstellung davon wie absolut beschissen das Panel von dem Teil ist und wie träge das Ding insgesamt ist?
Damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst dir echt einen 4k Monitor für 500€ kaufen?
> Hast du eine Vorstellung davon wie absolut beschissen das Panel von dem Teil ist und wie träge das Ding insgesamt ist?
> Damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.


 
Oh, keine Ahnung! Ich bin wie gesagt eine Null auf dem IT-Gebiet. Was empfiehlst Du mir? Ab welcher Preisklasse lohnt sich das? Den Acer, den Atent123 vorschlägt, könnte ich nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

4k Monitore in der Preisklasse kannst du vergessen. Die taugen alle nichts.

Ich habe ja diverse 4k Monitore getestet und bin zum Schluss gekommen dass sie alle nichts taugen. Die sind zum Teil erschreckend langsam. 
Ich für meinen Fall warte auf bessere Monitore und begnüge mich solange mit WQHD Auflösung.
Das empfehle ich dir ebenfalls.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

klar können die neuen karten gsync

ich find das panel von dem samsung eigentlich super,

träge ist er schon etwas, geringer inputlag ist spürbar,
soll bei dem vergleichbaren asus aber besser sein


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Zum Spielen sind die Monitore einfach nicht geeignet.
Zum Arbeiten sind sie i.O.


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Aktuell habe ich diesen FullHD-Monitor:

Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD 68,6 cm TFT Monitor Rose: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Den empfinde ich als sehr gut zum Zocken, nur wünsche ich mir eben 4K. Was taugt der alte? Ist der o.g. Acer oder Samsung vom Speed her auf Augenhöhe mit meinem jetzigen? Es ist ja immer die Frage des subjektiven Empfindens. Der eine findet dies als das Minimum, der andere jenes. Ist der alte Monitor in diesem Kontext "besser" (abgehesen von der Auflösung)? Wenn nicht, würde ich mich ja nicht verschlechtern und wäre weiterhin einfach zufrieden.


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Gibt es überhaupt schon spielbare 4k Monitore ? Man liest überall das Gegenteil...

Würde deshalb eher auf 1440p Gaming schielen. 2x ne GTX 970 und dazu ein Korea Monitor, das ganze auf einem i7 4790k System. Das wär auch eine sehr hohe Auflösung und schätze um Einiges flüssiger als in 4k.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sign


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wäre denn 1440p eine wirkliche Steigerung zu 1080p? Ich habs noch nicht live gesehen.

Ich möchte mich schon "erheblich" steigern, was die Auflösung angeht.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

WQHD ist 2560 x 1440, doppelt so hohe Auflösung wie FullHD 

Da fällt mir direkt dieses Schätzchen ein  : 27 Zoll, IPS/AHVA, 1440p, 144 Hertz: AU Optronics lässt den Traum wahr werden


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Also für den i7 würde ich dir zu einem potenteren Freezer raten:


Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der Brocken könnte gerade für OC (wozu sonst das k-Modell) zu schwach sein. Zudem wird auch der Devils Canyon unter Last recht warm, kein Vergleich zur Sandybridge...

Gruß


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> WQHD ist 2560 x 1440, doppelt so hohe Auflösung wie FullHD [/url]


Dem entnehme ich ein Ja?   Deutlicher Sprung zu FullHD?



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Da fällt mir direkt dieses Schätzchen ein  : 27 Zoll, IPS/AHVA, 1440p, 144 Hertz: AU Optronics lässt den Traum wahr werden


 
Klingt gut! Weiß man schon, wann es das Panel geben wird?


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Also für den i7 würde ich dir zu einem potenteren Freezer raten:
> 
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Danke! Käme auch der Noctua NH-D14 in Frage? Wäre das gleiche Kaliber, oder?


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Auch von mir ne kurze Frage: Würde eine 980 für 1440p ausreichen ?


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



apap schrieb:


> Auch von mir ne kurze Frage: Würde eine 980 für 1440p ausreichen ?


 
An die Frage würde ich mich dann dranhängen. Zwei EVGA 4GB D5 GTX970 FTW ACX 2.0 SLI oder eine EVGA 4GB GTX980 SC ACX 2.0, wenn wir über 1440p reden?


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Danke! Käme auch der Noctua NH-D14 in Frage? Wäre das gleiche Kaliber, oder?


Jap, kannste dir natürlich auch reinzimmern... *@Westfale: *je nach Bildquali-Anspruch () sollte für WQHD auch eine GTX970 ausreichen.

Gruß


----------



## Fantom (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Na ein schneller monitor ist wichtiger als 4k, was nützt dir die auflösung wenn alles verschmiert ist, da siehst du keine details mehr

Das muss man gesehen haben um es zu verstehen, ich habe viele monitore ausprobiert, und mich am ende gegen schwarzwert gegen brilliante farben für die schnelligkeit entschieden, das bild ist so stabil, man kann viel mehr details in bewegung erkennen


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> *@Westfale: *je nach Bildquali-Anspruch () sollte für WQHD auch eine GTX970 ausreichen.
> 
> Gruß


 
   Ich möchte schon gern 1. "mit alles" und 2. auch nächstes Jahr noch Spaß dran haben...  Hieße also eine EVGA 4GB GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 wäre meine Wahl?


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Da du 2k Budget hättest, würde ich zur 2 GTX 970 greiffen. Laut diversen Gamingvideos kannst du in einem BF4 auf 1440p, mit 100 FPS in Ultra rechnen. Ob es grafisch so sehr ins Auge sticht weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall wären das aber sehr flüssige 1440p.

Billiger wär das zudem auch, mit Sicherheit unter 1500 Euro.


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nochmal zusammengefasst: 

Gehäuse:		NZXT H2 (bleibt)
Board:		ASUS Z97-DELUXE
CPU:			Intel Core i7-4790K
Kühler:		Noctua NH-D14
RAM:		        G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
GPU:			2 x EVGA 4GB D5 GTX970 FTW ACX 2.0 als SLI
Netzteil:		be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt) Gold (bleibt)
Festplatte:		Samsung SSD 830 256GB (bleibt)

Das ist ein rundes System, das BF4 auf 1440p souverän darstellt? 

Netzteil und Speicher sind die richtigen? 

Sind alle der Meinung, dass 2 x 970 besser sind als 1 x 980? 

Welchen Monitor empfehlt Ihr mir mit 1440p?


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe hier mal meine Sachen zusammengestellt. Ich wäre für Kommentare dankbar!

Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Ich möchte schon gern 1. "mit alles" und 2. auch nächstes Jahr noch Spaß dran haben...  Hieße also eine EVGA 4GB GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 wäre meine Wahl?


Entweder das oder halt 2 GTX970. Ich persönlich würde immer eine starke Single-GPU bevorzugen. Aber das gilt natürlich nur für meinereiner 

Warum muss es beim Mobo das überteuerte Asus DELUXE sein? Diese würden auch langen:


 ASUS Z97-Pro (90MB0I11-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sonst sieht es ganz ok für meine schon recht trüben Augen aus

 Gruß


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

2 970er kicken die 980 zum Mond. Aber informiere dich mal vorher ob die krass Mikroruckler haben.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst dir echt einen 4k Monitor für 500€ kaufen?
> Hast du eine Vorstellung davon wie absolut beschissen das Panel von dem Teil ist und wie träge das Ding insgesamt ist?
> Damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.



Was ist daran beschissen oder träge? Ich glaub das ist ein bisschen übertrieben. Ich selber hatte genug zeit mit einem PB287Q verbracht um sagen zu können, das die nicht totaler shice sind. War sogar eher überrascht über das Bild, da es ja ein TN Panel ist und die eigentlich schlecht aussehen (hab ja selber TN FHD). Herstellerangabe 1MS (ja ich weiß ist nicht realistisch aber trotzdem). Das einzige was mich an 4K Monitoren stört ist die Skalierung bei Browser, Windows allgemein egal ob Windows 7/8.1 und das man für sehr anspruchsvoll Games (BF4 z.b) schon 2 290/970 braucht. Für Arma 3, Grid Autosport + ältere Spiele reicht sogar eine 290 um es flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



apap schrieb:


> 2 970er kicken die 980 zum Mond. Aber informiere dich mal vorher ob die krass Mikroruckler haben.


Und eben diese "Nebenwirkungen" von Multi-GPU sollte man(n) im Auge haben...

Gruß


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum muss es beim Mobo das überteuerte Asus DELUXE sein? Diese würden auch langen:
> 
> 
> ASUS Z97-Pro (90MB0I11-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Auf das Board kam ich, weil es so viele USB-Anschlüsse hat. Ich habe immer zu wenig, daher habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich den Fehler nicht nochmal mache! 


facehugger schrieb:


> sonst sieht es ganz ok für meine schon recht trüben Augen aus
> 
> Gruß



Das freut mich! Dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Wege!

Ich werde nochmal googlen, was mit Microrucklern bei 970 SLI ist. Das würde mich nämlich wahnsinnig machen! 

Noch jemand Tipps zum Monitor?


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll Glossy 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS Panel PC Monitore | eBay


----------



## Atent123 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Warum kein übertaktbarer?


----------



## apap (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Der ist doch übertaktbar


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Wäre denn 1440p eine wirkliche Steigerung zu 1080p? Ich habs noch nicht live gesehen.
> 
> Ich möchte mich schon "erheblich" steigern, was die Auflösung angeht.


 
1440p ist schon super und wenn du dann richtig zuschlägst hast du einen Super Monitor. 
LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Westfale schrieb:


> Auf das Board kam ich, weil es so viele USB-Anschlüsse hat. Ich habe immer zu wenig, daher habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich den Fehler nicht nochmal mache!



Das Sabertooth hat fast genauso viele und kostet 100€ weniger.
ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 (90MB0IS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1440p ist schon super und wenn du dann richtig zuschlägst hast du einen Super Monitor.
> LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Tipps finde ich beide geil! Kann der Monitor was? Er hat "nur" 60Hz, ist er trotzdem schnell und gut zum Zocken? 

Das Board spart echt 100€, das werde ich nochmal überdenken. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Keine Ahnung ob der was taugt. Aber interessiert mich persönlich. Mal schauen ob ich den demnächst mal ausprobieren kann.
21:9 ist ja bei Games echt klasse da du links und rechts einfach mehr sehen kannst.
Und mich stört das mit den 60Hz nicht. Ich spiele die ganze Zeit schon so und habe auch 120Hz ausprobiert. Leider in TN und das ist ein No Ko bei mir. TN geht gar nicht mehr.


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1440p ist schon super und wenn du dann richtig zuschlägst hast du einen Super Monitor.
> LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Bei dem Moni weiß doch das linke Auge nicht mehr, was das rechte macht...

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Oktober 2014)

Westfale schrieb:


> Die Tipps finde ich beide geil! Kann der Monitor was? Er hat "nur" 60Hz, ist er trotzdem schnell und gut zum Zocken?
> 
> Das Board spart echt 100€, das werde ich nochmal überdenken. Daumen hoch!



Wenn es unbedingt 120Hz soll,  solltest du dir den Qnix von Samsung ansehen.  27' 2560x1440p wird völlig reichen,  4K ist zur jetzigen Zeit einfach ein Nischenprodukt und ergibt für mich bei einem Monitor wenig Sinn da man ja nicht mehr als einem Meter weg ist vom Bildschirm, um den Vorteil herauszuholen. Alternativ einfach downsampeln.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

27 Zoll, IPS/AHVA, 1440p, 144 Hertz: AU Optronics lässt den Traum wahr werden


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> 27 Zoll, IPS/AHVA, 1440p, 144 Hertz: AU Optronics lässt den Traum wahr werden


 
Wann, wo und wie teuer???


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich gehe doch nicht mehr von 30 Zoll auf 27 Zoll zurück. 
Dann kann ich gleich auf einem Handy spielen.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich wäre da schon extremst heiss drauf


----------



## Fantom (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

wenn du unbedingt 4k haben willst, guck dir den hier mal an, der soll spieletauglich sein 
ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich zitier mich mal selbst: 





dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist daran beschissen oder träge? Ich glaub das ist ein bisschen übertrieben. Ich selber hatte genug zeit mit einem PB287Q verbracht um sagen zu können, das die nicht totaler shice sind. War sogar eher überrascht über das Bild, da es ja ein TN Panel ist und die eigentlich schlecht aussehen (hab ja selber TN FHD). Herstellerangabe 1MS (ja ich weiß ist nicht realistisch aber trotzdem). Das einzige was mich an 4K Monitoren stört ist die Skalierung bei Browser, Windows allgemein egal ob Windows 7/8.1 und das man für sehr anspruchsvoll Games (BF4 z.b) schon 2 290/970 braucht. Für Arma 3, Grid Autosport + ältere Spiele reicht sogar eine 290 um es flüssig spielen zu können.



Der ASUS PB287Q ist TOP!


----------



## Westfale (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nochmal in die Runde: Eine einzelne 980 wäre stark genug für den LG 3440x1440? Das wäre jetzt irgendwie mein Favorit, ich habe nur "Angst", dass ich da Details herunterregeln müsste oder ne Diashow habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Nochmal in die Runde: Eine einzelne 980 wäre stark genug für den LG 3440x1440? Das wäre jetzt irgendwie mein Favorit, ich habe nur "Angst", dass ich da Details herunterregeln müsste oder ne Diashow habe.


 
Dann halt 2x gtx 980  Der Monitor ist ne Wucht und ich würde mir diesen selbst zulegen, bin aber mit der niedrigeren Auflösung (2560x1080p) auch recht zufrieden.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2014)

2 970/R9 290 machen mehr Sinn, außer du hast unendlich Geld.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Fantom schrieb:


> wenn du unbedingt 4k haben willst, guck dir den hier mal an, der soll spieletauglich sein
> ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ein TN Panel? Echt jetzt?


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein TN Panel? Echt jetzt?



Hast du mit dem Monitor mal in Echt gesehen/gespielt?


----------



## Westfale (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe mich nun für den 34-Zoll LG Monitor entschieden sowie eine GTX 980. Ich werde dann mal abwarten, ob die genug Leistung bringt, um den Monitor mit BF4 zu füllen!

Meine alten Sachen möchte ein Freund übernehmen, um seinen PC aufzurüsten. Was denkt Ihr, was wohl ein realistischer Preis für folgendes Set ist?

Board: ASUS P8Z68-V LX
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K @3,3GHZ
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR3-1600
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 770 Classified ACX Cooler 4096MB
Monitor: Samsung P2770H


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt.

600 Euro wären fair.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Monitor mal in Echt gesehen/gespielt?


 
Ich nutze seit Jahren keine TN Panels mehr weil die Mist sind.
Und 4k in TN geht schon mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit Jahren keine TN Panels mehr weil die Mist sind.
> Und 4k in TN geht schon mal überhaupt nicht.


 
Die TN-Panel der 4k-Monitore sind merkbar besser als die der aktuellen Full-HD beispielsweise.
Allerdings taugen die immer noch nichts, leider.
Bin mal auf den ASUS PB279Q gespannt.....


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

TN ist TN. Da kannst du schnitzen wie du willst. Der Kontrast ist sofort im Arsch wenn du auch nur mit den Wimpern zuckst.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> TN ist TN. Da kannst du schnitzen wie du willst. Der Kontrast ist sofort im Arsch wenn du auch nur mit den Wimpern zuckst.


 
Dann solltest du echt mal einen 4K Monitor testen. Die sind absolut nicht schlecht im Gegensatz zu alten FHD Tn Monitoren


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wie gesagt. TN ist TN. Da kannst du testen was du willst. Sobald der Blickwinkel ein anderer ist, ist der Kontrast im Eimer.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. TN ist TN. Da kannst du testen was du willst. Sobald der Blickwinkel ein anderer ist, ist der Kontrast im Eimer.


 
Warum sollte man auch seitlich auf den Bildschirm starren 

Selbst mit nem seitlichen Blick stimmt alles noch mit dem Kontrast.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nein stimmt ja eben nicht. Es reicht schon wenn du nur den Kopf leicht senkst oder erhebst. Schon ändert sich der Kontrast.
TN eben. Kannst du wegwerfen. Irgendwann sollte man mal veraltete Panel Techniken entsorgen.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein stimmt ja eben nicht. Es reicht schon wenn du nur den Kopf leicht senkst oder erhebst. Schon ändert sich der Kontrast.
> TN eben. Kannst du wegwerfen. Irgendwann sollte man mal veraltete Panel Techniken entsorgen.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht. Aber vielleicht fällt es ja nicht allen auf


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Also. Wenn du einmal ein qualitativ gutes IPS/MVA/PVA Panel hattest bzw. hast und guckst dir dann TN an fragst du dich erschüttert wieso du Jahrelang TN nutzen konntest.
Mein Monitor hat einen ganzen Riesen gekostet und hat ein sehr, sehr gutes IPS Panel und jedes Mal wenn ich TN wieder sehe kriege ich Krämpfe in den Socken. 
Da interessiert es mich auch nicht wenn die 144Hz oder so können. TN ist ein No Go wenn du einmal was richtig gutes hattest.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also. Wenn du einmal ein qualitativ gutes IPS/MVA/PVA Panel hattest bzw. hast und guckst dir dann TN an fragst du dich erschüttert wieso du Jahrelang TN nutzen konntest.
> Mein Monitor hat einen ganzen Riesen gekostet und hat ein sehr, sehr gutes IPS Panel und jedes Mal wenn ich TN wieder sehe kriege ich Krämpfe in den Socken.
> Da interessiert es mich auch nicht wenn die 144Hz oder so können. TN ist ein No Go wenn du einmal was richtig gutes hattest.


 
Achsoo

Hatte bis jetzt nur mit einem AOC 2369vm gezockt. Selbst da ist es mir aufgefallen das es viel besser aussieht, aber jetzt nicht so drastisch das ich sagen würde TN ist der letzte shice. Der PB287Q sieht aber auch schon besser aus als mein TN FHD Moni


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wenn du mal die Gelegenheit hast dann teste mal einen richtig guten Monitor. Aktuelle IPS Monitore sind auch für Games schnell genug. Das war früher eben anders und daher waren die TN Panels auch so beliebt. Abgesehen davon dass die TN Monitore natürlich preiswerter sind.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die Gelegenheit hast dann teste mal einen richtig guten Monitor. Aktuelle IPS Monitore sind auch für Games schnell genug. Das war früher eben anders und daher waren die TN Panels auch so beliebt. Abgesehen davon dass die TN Monitore natürlich preiswerter sind.


 
Irgendwann, da hol ich mir n neuen. Natürlich dann mit IPS und vielleicht mit 1440P + R9 290/390(x) / GTX 970 
Ohja und einen neuen Saftspender ala E10 oder TPC 550W :


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.



Sind ja auch nur leider Träume ://


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

ich hab nen läppi, da ändert sich echt alles, wenn man den kopf nur hochnimmt,

bei den samsung u28d590 ist das überhaupt nicht so,

habe auch noch nen ips monitor, LG 29EA93
kann nicht behaupten, dass der besser aussieht

in meinen augen haben beide ein tolles bild


----------



## RayasVati (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann den TE beruhigen da ich den Samsung 4K mir geholt habe...hab ihn seit Release. Und bei Spielen sieht es schon übertrieben gut aus. Die ganze Panel hin und her Sache ist nur Geld mache^^ 

Aktuell hab ich the evil within und es sieht übertrieben gut aus....


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

So, nochmals danke an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben! 

Ich habe meinen Computer nun zusammengebaut. Es ist eine EVGA GTX 980 geworden, dazu der genannte Speicher und der LG 21:9-Monitor. Der LG macht unglaublich Spaß - das ist ab sofort mein Format!

Zur Performance: BF4 auf 3440x1440 läuft mit Grafikeinstellungen "hoch" bei rund 110 FPS. Zu Ultra sehe ich gar keinen Unterschied, merkwürdig. Bei Ultra schafft er um die 70 FPS. Lustiger Weise ist in BF nur das Spiel selbst 21:9, das Menu im Game ist 16:9. 

Der Unterschied zu meinem alten FullHD-System ist schon enorm, auch was Windows und gerade Office angeht. Die ppi, die ich jetzt habe, machen das Bild um Lääääängen schärfer, mein Ziel habe ich also ereicht. Wunderbar!

Also danke und Daumen hoch dem Forum! 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das hört sich dich einmal gut an, schön zu hören dass du glücklich bist  
Hast du Monitor als Monitor den 34UC97 oder den ohne Krümmung?
Weil so oder so, das Teil ist genial


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe ihn ohne Krümmung. Das überzeugt mich irgendwie nicht - obwohl ich es bisher nur bei Fernsehern gesehen habe. Aber das Format ist für PCs wirklich perfekt! Ich kann es jedem nur ans Herz legen!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Geile Karre 

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spass mit deinem neuen Haustier 

Und "Kill´em all"


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

   Danke!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Fotos wären auch klasse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Oktober 2014)

Westfale schrieb:


> So, nochmals danke an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben!
> 
> Ich habe meinen Computer nun zusammengebaut. Es ist eine EVGA GTX 980 geworden, dazu der genannte Speicher und der LG 21:9-Monitor. Der LG macht unglaublich Spaß - das ist ab sofort mein Format!
> 
> ...



High und Ultra unterscheiden sich bei niedrigen Auflösungen (1080p und tiefer) durch mehr Kantenglättung mehr bling,  bling und co.  Durch die höhere Auflösung ist Ultra nicht erforderlich,  ausserdem fällt mir noch der Tread von 'Warum muss es immer Ultra-Settings sein?' Hast du jetzt den gekrümmten oder den normalen LG? Hab nämlich paar Sachen verkauft und den LG 34UC97 geholt.


----------



## jkox11 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt den gekrümmten oder den normalen LG?


 


Westfale schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn ohne Krümmung.


 
Hier der Post von Ion: Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe den normalen Monitor, ohne Krümmung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Lustiger Weise ist in BF nur das Spiel selbst 21:9, das Menu im Game ist 16:9.


 
Das ist normal. Das Menü ist eine Standard Umsetzung von der Konsole und die kann ja kein 21:9 und die Entwickler passen da auch nichts an.

Du kannst ältere Games mal testen ob die eine native 21:9 Auflösung bieten oder nicht. Würde mich mal interessieren.
Also Älter im Sinne von ein paar Jahren. Games die mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben gehen natürlich nicht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Du wirst erstaunt sein aber verhältnismäßig alte Spielen laufen überraschend gut in 21:9, besser als die meisten neuen


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Fotos wären auch klasse


 
Vom Inneren des PC? Oder vom Monitor? Was meinst Du? Ich kann gern welche machen, wenn es von Interesse ist!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Vom Rechner und seinem Innenleben.

Monitor auch.

Und von deiner Freundin


----------



## Westfale (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Vom Rechner und seinem Innenleben.
> 
> Monitor auch.
> 
> Und von deiner Freundin


 
Frau. Und nein.


----------



## Westfale (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

So, anbei mal die angekündigten Bilder. Alle mit dem Handy gemacht, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt etwas erkennen. 

Den Monitor habe ich auf so ein Gestell gebaut, damit ich den Schreibtisch frei habe. Hinten am Monitor habe ich eine LED-Leiste, da ich es sehr angenehm finde, wenn ich immer etwas Licht habe - wie beim Fernseher das Ambilight, nur eben sozusagen ohne Funktion.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. November 2014)

Westfale schrieb:


> So, anbei mal die angekündigten Bilder. Alle mit dem Handy gemacht, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt etwas erkennen.
> 
> Den Monitor habe ich auf so ein Gestell gebaut, damit ich den Schreibtisch frei habe. Hinten am Monitor habe ich eine LED-Leiste, da ich es sehr angenehm finde, wenn ich immer etwas Licht habe - wie beim Fernseher das Ambilight, nur eben sozusagen ohne Funktion.



Der Kühler ist wie erwartet einfach nur riesig  Super Idee mit dem Monitor  Überleg mir ähnliches für den Curved Monitor und den zwei restlichen Monitoren die noch bei mir rumstehen.


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist wie erwartet einfach nur riesig  Super Idee mit dem Monitor  Überleg mir ähnliches für den Curved Monitor und den zwei restlichen Monitoren die noch bei mir rumstehen.


 
Ja, riesig trifft es. Gerade ne Runde BF4 gezockt, Prozessor kommt auf 50 Grad, GraKa auf 65. Das ist doch mal "cool"! 

Diese Halterung für den Monitor ist astrein; ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, sowas zu nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sieht wirlich seeehr geil aus


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Mir ist jetzt nur nicht klar wieso du die das P10 mit 650 Watt gekauft hast?


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt nur nicht klar wieso du die das P10 mit 650 Watt gekauft hast?


 
 Lieber man hat, als man hätte.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ist aber sinnfrei da das 650er Modell nur ein hochgelabeltes 550er Modell ist mit einer schlechteren Lüfterkurve bei gleicher Auslösung der OCP Werte.
Den Aufpreis hätte er sich also sparen können.


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Oh, da muss ich mich aus der Verantwortung nehmen. Das Netzteil hatte ich noch vom alten PC, und der wurde mir in der örtlichen PC-Schrauber-Bude empfohlen und gebaut. Hmpf. 

Aber es ist doch jetzt nicht zu meinem Nachteil, oder? Sollte ich es durch ein anderes ersetzen / kann ein anderes Teil im PC davon Schaden nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Was für ein Netzteil war das noch?


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt) Gold.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Und wieso willst du das Netzteil jetzt tauschen?


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Will ich nicht - ich habe nur keinerlei Ahnung von alldem und frage Euch, ob es "schädlich" für mein System sein kann. Eben stand zu lesen, dass es eine schlechtere Lüfterkurve hat - was auch immer das bedeutet! Keinen Plan.... 

Also ist die Frage, ob ich es tauschen sollte, nicht ob ich will.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Also. Ich erkläre es mal.

Tauschen musst du nichts.
Nur ist das 650er Modell einfach sinnlos. Das ist alles.
Das 550er Modell ist technisch identisch mit dem 650er Modell. Dazu ist es leiser da es durchgängig mit 0,1 Sone läuft.
Du hast einfach Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen als du das 650er Modell gekauft hast.

Du kannst natürlich das 650er wieder einpacken und zurück schicken und dir das 550er Modell kaufen.
Mir ging es nur darum dass du eben zuviel Geld ausgegeben hast wo es nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ah ok, das ist nett und eine gute Info. Wieder was gelernt. Das Netzteil ist weit über ein Jahr alt und am Ort gekauft, zurückschicken ist also nix. Jetzt bin ich aber echt verärgert über die miese Beratung in dem Laden!


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Achso du hast es schon länger.
Ich dachte du hast es dir eben erst gekauft. 

Dann kannst du es natürlich drin lassen.
Ich tippe mal dass du dir das 650er Modell vom "Fachmann" hast aufschwatzen lassen weil der meint dass 650 Watt besser ist als 550 Watt. 
Mach dir nichts draus. Ich kenne nur sehr wenige bis gar keine PC Läden wo man gut beraten wird.


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal dass du dir das 650er Modell vom "Fachmann" hast aufschwatzen lassen weil der meint dass 650 Watt besser ist als 550 Watt.


 
Genau so war es. "Nääää, nimm man besser dat große, da hasse noch wat auf Täsch". F*** D***.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Immerhin hat der Fachmann ein DPP10 empfohlen, und kein Combat Power


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Immerhin hat der Fachmann ein DPP10 empfohlen, und kein Combat Power


 
Aber leider hat der auch nur auf den Grafikkartenkarton geguckt und was von 600 Watt gelesen und meinte dann wohl dass das P10 mit 550 Watt nicht reichen wird.
Mich stört es enorm dass in PC Läden immer solche Vollpfosten arbeiten die von der Materie praktisch keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört es enorm dass in PC Läden immer solche Vollpfosten arbeiten die von der Materie praktisch keine Ahnung haben.


 
 Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass richtige Profis nicht für

 einen Hungerlohn in solchen Läden arbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich rede nicht von den Leuten die auf 450 Euro Basis 30 Stunden die Woche dort arbeiten.
Ich rede von den Leuten denen der Laden gehört und von denen ich erwarte dass sie kompetent sind.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Leuten denen der Laden gehört und von denen ich erwarte dass sie kompetent sind.


 
 Die stehen aber nicht im Laden und verkaufen Ihren Krempel.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die stehen aber nicht im Laden und verkaufen Ihren Krempel.


 
Bei einem ein Mann Laden schon.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einem ein Mann Laden schon.


 
 Da würde ich aber gar nix kaufen,

 weil es nicht klar ist, ob es den Laden morgen noch gibt.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Support your local Dealer.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sign


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Support your local Dealer.


 
 Jo, aber viele kaufen da, wo es preiswert ist.

 Nicht jeder ist bereit, einen Apothekeraufschlag zu zahlen.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Habe mir gestern einen USB Stick bei Future-X abgeholt : ADATA DashDrive Elite UE700 64GB, USB 3.0 

Der Typ vor mir war derade dabei, die Gigabyte GTX970 G1 in seinen Rucksack zu stopfen. 

395,89,- Euro hat der dafür hingelegt


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Typ vor mir war derade dabei, die Gigabyte GTX970 G1 in seinen Rucksack zu stopfen.
> 
> 395,89,- Euro hat der dafür hingelegt


 
Der war froh dass er überhaupt eine G1 bekommen hat. Der hätte auch 450€ bezahlt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Typ vor mir war derade dabei, die Gigabyte GTX970 G1 in seinen Rucksack zu stopfen.
> 
> 395,89,- Euro hat der dafür hingelegt


 
 Ich habe doch kein Problem damit. 

 Es gibt aber viele Menschen in unserem Land,

 die müssen jeden Euro dreimal umdrehen.

 Da zieht der Slogan: "Support your local Dealer" nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das sind dann die gleichen Leute die eine Jeans für 10€ bei Kik kaufen und sich nicht darum scheren dass die Arbeiterin in China 50 Cent Stundenlohn bekommt und in einer Chemiekülle arbeiten muss.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind dann die gleichen Leute die eine Jeans für 10€ bei Kik kaufen und sich nicht darum scheren dass die Arbeiterin in China 50 Cent Stundenlohn bekommt und in einer Chemiekülle arbeiten muss.



 Ja, so ist es leider. 

 Aber das sind halt die "Vorteile" der Globalisierung.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ach ja. Gülle schreibt man mit "G".


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja. Gülle schreibt man mit "G".


 
 Macht nix, nach Hopfenblütenteegenuss kann das schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## Spieler22 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Um mal zum Thema zurück zukommen ein DPP 650w ist exakt ein DPP 550w? Gleicher Aufbau, gleiche Kondensatoren alles exakt gleich? Sprich jedes DPP 550w geht auch die 650w locker? 

Das ist aber erst seit kürzerem bekannt oder? Habe danach mal gegoogelt und im August hast du davon noch kein Wort gesagt, bei einem Thread mit Diskussion ob 550w oder 650 dpp.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Um mal zum Thema zurück zukommen ein DPP 650w ist exakt ein DPP 550w? Gleicher Aufbau, gleiche Kondensatoren alles exakt gleich? Sprich jedes DPP 550w geht auch die 650w locker?
> 
> Das ist aber erst seit kürzerem bekannt oder? Habe danach mal gegoogelt und im August hast du davon noch kein Wort gesagt, bei einem Thread mit Diskussion ob 550w oder 650 dpp.


 
Ich konnte das diese Woche erst genauer testen.
Gedacht hatte ich mir das aber irgendwie schon aber ohne Bestätigung wollte ich davon nicht anfangen. Letztendlich wussten wir auch vorher dass das 650er Modell eher überflüssig ist. 

Erst das 750er Modell leistet auch mehr und ist dafür sehr gut für Multi GPU Systeme geeignet.


----------



## Spieler22 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Du hast irgendwie geantwortet ohne zu antworten 
Also, hat die Teile mal einer aufgemacht und reingeguckt und hat mal einer getestet ob die 550 auch 650 raushauen ?


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich sagte doch dass ich die beiden Netzteile getestet habe.
Sie liefern das gleiche an Leistung und schalten auch bei ähnlicher Belastung ab.
Daher ist das 650er Modell überflüssig weil das auch komischer Weise unter Max Last lauter ist als das 550er Modell.
Für das 650er spricht halt nichts. Entweder das 550er oder gleich das 750er.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind dann die gleichen Leute die eine Jeans für 10€ bei Kik kaufen und sich nicht darum scheren dass die Arbeiterin in China 50 Cent Stundenlohn bekommt und in einer Chemiekülle arbeiten muss.


 
Denkst du die Produkte von irgendwelchen Groß Firmen die Bekannt sind wie X und Y lassen ihre Sachen nicht in China Produzieren? Dafür bezahlst du halt in DE gute 80 Euro mehr für den Namen. Was haben die Arbeiter davon? genau so wenig als wenn du eine Jeans von Kik kaufst.

Kik Hosen sind übrings besser von der Qualität als mansch bekannte Marken Jeans.


----------



## Westfale (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sollte ich mich noch für eine zweite GraKa entscheiden, müsste ich dann ein neues Netzteil verbauen oder reicht das 650er?


----------



## Spieler22 (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Bei welcher Belastung erfolgt da die Abschaltung? Ok, na ein Glück habe ich das 650w Modell 
Andererseits hab ich davon noch nie auch nur einen Ton gehört außer das Relais 



Westfale schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich noch für eine zweite GraKa  entscheiden, müsste ich dann ein neues Netzteil verbauen oder reicht das  650er?


 vermutlich nicht, mal sehen was der Threshold so sagt, wo die Dinger dicht machen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Leutze bitte B2T.

Für 970er SLI ohne großes OC und ohne CPU OC reicht das 550W Modell. Bei OC würde ich das 750er Modell nehmen.

Btw Ich werde bald meinen lokalen Händler supporten, der hat eigentlich ganz gute Preise 10-15€ mehr als bei MF und er baut für 20-40€ zusammen


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



xSauklauex schrieb:


> Kik Hosen sind übrings besser von der Qualität als mansch bekannte Marken Jeans.


 
Sind nicht. Markencheck in der ARD nicht gesehen? 



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Für 970er SLI ohne großes OC und ohne CPU OC reicht das 550W Modell. Bei OC würde ich das 750er Modell nehmen.



So kann man das sehen.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Leider leide ich an guten Gedächtnisverlust "dummer Alkohol"  , aber habe letztens auch einen Markencheck gesehen im TV wo Kik Jeans gewonnen haben nur weiß ich leider nicht welcher Sender das war. Ich suche mal


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Such mal nach ARD Markencheck. Ist ein paar Wochen her. Da ist Kik in Sachen Qualität gnadenlos baden gegangen. Was aber bei dem Preis kein Wunder ist.
Die Dinger sind halt nicht für 10 Jahre gemacht sondern für einen oder zwei Sommer.
Levis hat da die beste Qualität gezeigt.

Aber egal. Lass uns mal zum Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Schaue gerade schon 

B2T


----------



## Westfale (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nochmal ne Frage: Woher bekomme ich denn ein zweites VGA-Netzkabel, wenn ich mir noch eine zweite GraKa einbauen möchte? Ich habe von meinem Netzteil zur GraKa ein 12pin auf 2 x 6+2pin. Kann man das irgendwo nachkaufen? Ich finde gar nix.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wieso VGA?


----------



## Westfale (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Auf dem Kabel steht VGA. Keine Ahnung. Also das Stromkabel, mit dem ich die Grafikkarte mit dem Netzteil im PC verbinde ist gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Du meinst sicher DVI oder HDMI.
VGA ist ein veralteter Standard.
Aktuelle Grafikkarten haben gar keinen VGA Port mehr.


----------



## Westfale (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nein, ich meine nicht das Bildübertragungskabel zwischen GraKa und Monitor, sondern das Stromkabel, mit dem ich die GraKa mit dem PC-Netzteil verbinde, also dieses PC-interne Stromkabel.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich denke er meint ein PCIe Power Kabel, hab auch schon Netzteile gesehen wo das drauf stand. 

Wenns ein modulares be quiet ist.. bei be quiet?^^


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht das Bildübertragungskabel zwischen GraKa und Monitor, sondern das Stromkabel, mit dem ich die GraKa mit dem PC-Netzteil verbinde, also dieses PC-interne Stromkabel.


 
Du meinst das PCIe Stromkabel?
Ja. Da steht meist VGA drauf. Das kommt vom Netzteil und das musst du in die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte stecken.


----------



## BertB (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

er meint wohl das pcie 6pin stromkabel vom netzteil,
da kasnn schon VGA draufstehen, gemeint ist generell grafikkarte


----------



## Westfale (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Genau, dieses Stromkabel für PCIe meine ich. Die jetzige Karte habe ich mit dem Kabel ja auch angeschlossen, aber wenn ich mir nun eine zweite GraKa zulegen möchte, um die beiden als SLI zu betreiben, woher bekomme ich dann ein zweites Kabel? Bei be quiet! gibts nix auf der Homepage und auch über google finde ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Eigentlich sollte da mehr als eins dabei gewesen sein.. einfach mal be quiet ne Email schicken mit Adresse, Kabelwunsch und Seriennummer des Netzteils, dann verkaufen die dir das auch.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das Netzteil sollte eben 4x PCIe Kabel bieten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Er hat doch schon ein Netzteil, nur nicht genug Kabel.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das P10 650er Modell hat doch genug Kabel für zwei Karten.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Na, scheinbar hat er nur einen PCIe Strang und will wissen wo er noch einen her kriegt, falls er ne zweite Graka verbauen will.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Der sollte im Karton des Netzteils liegen.


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der sollte im Karton des Netzteils liegen.


Diese Strippe hat sich der "Fachmann" beiseite gelegt. Immerhin hat  er dem TE damals zum NT mit der größeren Zahl auf dem Trafo geraten...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das wäre ja mal frech wenn der "Fachmann" nur das Netzteil verbaut hat und den Karton plus die anderen Kabel eingesackt hat.


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mal frech wenn der "Fachmann" nur das Netzteil verbaut hat und den Karton plus die anderen Kabel eingesackt hat.


Wie war das doch gleich mit den Pferden vor der Apotheke und dem brechen...

Gruß


----------



## Westfale (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ja, so ist es. Ich habe außer dem Karton des Mainboards nicht bekommen, ergo auch weder Kartons noch deren Inhalte. Ich bin echt genervt - das mit dem 650W-Netzteil hatte mir schon gereicht. Nun fehlt mir das Kabel, das wohl im Karton hätte liegen sollen und das ich nicht bekommen habe. 

Leider ist die Bude inzwischen dicht, sonst hätte ich mich nochmal vertrauensvoll an den Fachmann gewandt. 

Ich schreibe also mal eine Mail an be quiet!. Da werde ich ja ein Kabel bekommen. 

Erneut danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Mach hier mal einen Thread auf und frage nach ob du ein Kabel nachbestellen kannst.
be quiet!


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Man muss ja auch mal geil sein! 

SLI ist installiert, BF4 auf Ultra schafft der PC um die 120-130 FPS. Interessant finde ich die Beinahe-Verdopplung der FPS bei FurMark (s. Anhang!). Ich hatte immer im Ohr, dass sich die Grafikleistung durch ein SLI bei weitem nicht verdoppelt, sondern so 50-70% Zuwachs hat. Aber gut, ich nehme es gern, wie es ist!

P.S.: Ein zweites Stromkabel konnte ich bei einem Bekannten ergattern.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hast du die Karten auch richtig angeschlossen?

Das ist ein synthetischer Benchmark. Klar verdoppelt sich das Ergebnis bei zwei Karten. 
Das kannst du aber nicht auf Games münzen. Da sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hatte ich zunächst nicht. Auf dem Bild ist die Bridge am falschen Stecker, da hatte es in BF4 nur geflackert. Jetzt klappt es alles wunderbar! 

OK, das mit dem synthetischen Benchmark war mir nicht klar. Im Game haben sich die FPS ja wie erwartet auch nicht verdoppelt, dennoch ein schöner Sprung! Macht schon Spaß!


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Hatte ich zunächst nicht. Auf dem Bild ist die Bridge am falschen Stecker, da hatte es in BF4 nur geflackert. Jetzt klappt es alles wunderbar!


 
Ich rede vom Stromanschluss. 
Hast du die Karten an beide Rails verdrahtet?


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Stromanschluss.
> Hast du die Karten an beide Rails verdrahtet?


 
Whaaaaaaaat?????


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Also. Du hast am Netzteil 4 Anschlüsse für die PCIe Kabel.
Wo hast du sie angeschlossen?


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Die eine GraKa an Anschluss 1 des NT und die andere GraKa an Anschluss 2 des NT. Den Strang mit den Steckern für die Laufwerke habe ich an Anschluss 3 des NT angeschlossen. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Die eine GraKa an Anschluss und 1 des NT und die andere GraKa an Anschluss 2 des NT. Den Strang mit den Steckern für die Laufwerke habe ich an Anschluss 3 des NT angeschlossen. Ist das so richtig?


Kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen und es hier posten?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Die eine GraKa an Anschluss und 1 des NT und die andere GraKa an Anschluss 2 des NT. Den Strang mit den Steckern für die Laufwerke habe ich an Anschluss 3 des NT angeschlossen. Ist das so richtig?


 
Ich meine die Anschlüsse für die PCIe Kabel.
Die sind mit 1-4 nummeriert und sind ganz oben. Dort mal schauen wie das angeschlossen ist.

Die Kabel für die Laufwerke werden an andere Anschlüsse angeschlossen.


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hier ein Bild vom Netzteil. Auf "1" und "2" sind die beiden GraKas angeschlossen, auf "3" weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr genau. Falsch?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Was ist denn in den 3 Anschlüssen drin?


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hmmmm, wenn ich das jetzt wüsste. 1 und 2 sind wie gesagt mit den beiden Grafikkarten belegt. In 3 steckt ein Stecker, der nur 10 Pins hat, die GraKas haben ja 12. Was das jetzt aber ist, weiß ich nicht...... Ist es denn möglich, dass etwas falsch angeschlossen ist, auch wenn alles funktioniert? Was könnte da passieren?

Nochmal ein Bild vom Netzteil aus anderer Perspektive:


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Es ist nicht nur möglich dass etwas falsch angeschlossen ist. Es ist Fakt dass was falsch angeschlossen ist. 

Eine Grafikkarte solltest du an die Anschlüsse 1 oder 2 anschließen.
Die zweite Grafikkarte an 3 oder 4.
Dadurch lastest du die beiden PCIe Rails gleichmäßig aus.
Jetzt hast du beide Karten an einer Rail angeschlossen und die andere hat nichts zu tun.

Danach schaust du mal was du da noch für eine dritten Stecker drin hast.
Wo ist der im Rechner angeschlossen?


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sooooooo: GraKa eins steckt nun in 1, GraKa zwei steckt in 3. der andere Stecker mit 10 Pins geht ans Board, da steht EATX12V dran. Wo sollte der am Netzteil angeschlossen werden? Die Laufwerke stecken in den richtigen Anschlüssen (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen).


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was hast du für ein Board dass einen 10 Pin Stecker hat?
Normaler Weise ist das ein 8 Pin und der hat einen extra Anschluss am Netzteil. Der nennt sich "P4/P8" und ist zwischen den Laufwerksanschlüssen und den Lüfteranschlüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Genau den Anschluss meine ich! Ist das kein 10-Pin-Stecker? Ich zähle da zehn Löcher. Oder rechnet man das irgendwie anders? 

Wie ich inzwischen im Handbuch herausgefunden habe, ist das der Anschluss, wo das Kabel rein muss, das in den 12V-Anschluss des Mainboards kommt. Der hing die ganze Zeit am Stromanschluss 2.  Kann das Schaden anrichten? 

Inzwischen sieht es also wie folgt aus: GraKa eins steckt in 1, GraKa zwei steckt in 3, das 12V-Kabel des Boards steckt in P4/P8. Ist das jetzt so richtig?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Genau den Anschluss meine ich! Ist das kein 10-Pin-Stecker? Ich zähle da zehn Löcher. Oder rechnet man das irgendwie anders?
> 
> Wie ich inzwischen im Handbuch herausgefunden habe, ist das der Anschluss, wo das Kabel rein muss, das in den 12V-Anschluss des Mainboards kommt. Der hing die ganze Zeit am Stromanschluss 2.  Kann das Schaden anrichten?



Also geschickt war das nicht was du gemacht hast. 

Ich sage immer wieder dass man ins Handbuch reinschauen soll. 
Gerade BeQuiet hat ein sehr ausführliches Handbuch. 



Westfale schrieb:


> Inzwischen sieht es also wie folgt aus: GraKa eins steckt in 1, GraKa zwei steckt in 3, das 12V-Kabel des Boards steckt in P4/P8. Ist das jetzt so richtig?


 
So ist es perfekt.


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

 Nach dem Umstecken der Anschlüsse quetscht der PC nochmal zwei FPS mehr aus sich heraus!


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also geschickt war das nicht was du gemacht hast.
> 
> Ich sage immer wieder dass man ins Handbuch reinschauen soll.
> Gerade BeQuiet hat ein sehr ausführliches Handbuch.
> ...


 
Ja, da hast Du sicher recht. Gerade, wenn man keinen Plan hat, sollte man mal ins Handbuch schauen...

Ganz ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Nach dem Umstecken der Anschlüsse quetscht der PC nochmal zwei FPS mehr aus sich heraus!



Boah ey.


----------



## Westfale (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Nach dem Umstecken der Anschlüsse quetscht der PC nochmal zwei FPS mehr aus sich heraus!


 Dann muss ich das auch mal machen


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dann muss ich das auch mal machen


 
Lest ihr alle nie Handbücher oder was?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lest ihr alle nie Handbücher oder was?


 Nö


----------



## Westfale (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Mir fällt noch eine Frage ein: 

Derzeit habe ich den Monitor per Displayport angeschlossen. Ist HDMI besser/schlechter/gleich gut?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Bei FullHD wirst Du keinen Unterschied bemerken, jedoch ist der Displayport wohl schneller und unterstützt auch höhere Auflösungen als HDMI : DisplayPort


----------



## Westfale (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Jetzt tritt ein Problem auf: Zeitweise wird der Bildschirm schwarz, mal für eine viertel Sekunde, mal für eine Sekunde. Danach ist er gleich wieder voll da. Hat jemand einen Tipp, woran das liegen mag?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Läuft der immer noch über DP?


----------



## Westfale (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ja, lief er. Jetzt habe ich ihn aus Verzweiflung per HDMI angeschlossen - die Aussetzer SCHEINEN weg zu sein. Mal sehen, ob es dabei bleibt. Ist das Problem bei DP bekannt? Ich habe das gegooglet und einige Leute mit diesen Symptomen gefunden, irgendwie konnte aber niemand eine handfeste Lösung bieten.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

DP ist hier und da immer mal ein Problem. Daher würde ich eher DVI oder HDMI benutzen.
Daher warte ich auch noch mit den 4k Monitoren.
Ich warte da unter anderem auch auf HDMI 2.0 denn das liefert bei 4k 60Hz.


----------



## Westfale (4. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ah, interessanter Punkt. Mit HDMI ist es jetzt bisher nicht mehr aufgetreten, vielleicht war es das wirklich.


----------



## Westfale (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

So, nach ein paar Tagen für alle Interessierten mal ein kleines Fazit: 

1. Das Netzteil reicht völlig - gute Entscheidung, es behalten zu haben. 

2. Die GTX 980 SLI ist ein Traum! BF4 auf Ultra mit 100-160 FPS, das ist schon ernorm. Schade, dass der Monitor nur 60Hz hat, aber damit bin ich jetzt recht sicher gut aufgestellt für die nächste Zeit! 

3. Board wunderbar, kann man ja nichts weiter zu sagen. 

4. CPU und Noctua-Kühler harmonieren perfekt. Unter Last habe ich ca. 60 Grad, also überhaupt kein Thema mit Hitze. Power für alles, dazu noch OC-Möglichkeiten in der Zukunft. 

5. Der Monitor im 21:9-Format ist perfekt! Nichts anderes mehr!!!

6. Das Problem mit den Monitor-Aussetzern hat sich tatsächlich erledigt, als ich DP durch HDMI ersetzt habe. Es ist seither nicht mehr aufgetreten. 

7. Alles läuft rund, sehr leise, sehr schnell und macht großen Spaß! Ich bedanke mich bei allen Beteiligten für die suuuuper Tipps bei der Kaufberatung, speziell Threshold für alle Tipps inkl. der Verkabelung am Netzteil!  Ganz vielen herzlichen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das freut uns doch. 

Hast du super Fotos für uns gemacht?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Dann Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen PC 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das freut uns doch.
> 
> Hast du super Fotos für uns gemacht?


Die ganze Kohle ist für den PC druff gegangen, daher keine Cam


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Und das billige Handy hat keine Kamera.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das billige Handy hat keine Kamera.


 Bald kommt eins mit Kamera. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür


----------



## Westfale (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du super Fotos für uns gemacht?


 
Was für Fotos? Mache ich gern, wenn Du mir sagst, was Du meinst!


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Fotos vom Rechner natürlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Was für Fotos? Mache ich gern, wenn Du mir sagst, was Du meinst!


 Wollen doch das gute Stück mal sehen.


----------



## Westfale (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ach so, aber die habe ich ja schon gemacht, als Ihr ihn mir verkabelt habt! Noch welche? Was darfs denn sein?


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe da nicht viel gesehen. War alles recht dunkel.
Das hätte auch ein Linkworld Netzteil sein können. 
Mach doch mal ein Gesamtbild. Rechner. Innenleben. Verkabelung.


----------



## Westfale (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ok, dunkel war es tatsächlich. Dann mache ich morgen bei Tageslicht mal schönere Bilder.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Ok, dunkel war es tatsächlich. Dann mache ich morgen bei Tageslicht mal schönere Bilder.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Ok, dunkel war es tatsächlich. Dann mache ich morgen bei Tageslicht mal schönere Bilder.


 
Dunkel ist noch geschmeichelt.
Dagegen leuchtet ein schwarzes Loch taghell.


----------



## Westfale (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

So, ein paar Bilder! Dieses mal auch mit Licht...  Es läuft immer noch alles tadellos! Ich bin ganz begeistert!


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sehr schick: 
Pass aber auf dass dir die Soundkarte da oben nicht wegbrennt. 
Und nimm mal die SLI Brücke ab. Mich interessiert ob es einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Schaut  aus.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Knecht.


----------



## xSauklauex (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> So, ein paar Bilder! Dieses mal auch mit Licht...  Es läuft immer noch alles tadellos! Ich bin ganz begeistert!


 
Hast du mikro Ruckler?
Oder Läuft alles über 60Fps Flüssig?


----------



## BertB (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

sehr hübsch,

mach mal paar bench runs,
und greif dir am besten gleich in den entsprechenden threads welche von den spitzenplätzen ab 
3dmark, heaven 4.0, valley 1.0


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ja. mit den Karten solle was gehen.


----------



## Westfale (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Heaven 4.0 ergibt bei "Extreme" folgendes Ergebnis: 

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:	
149.0
Score:	
3754
Min FPS:	
36.4
Max FPS:	
278.1
System
Platform:	
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (3997MHz) x4
GPU model:	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 9.18.13.4460 (4095MB) x2
Settings
Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
1600x900 8xAA windowed
Preset	
Extreme
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

Valley 1.0 ließ sich das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht speichern...???

Werde mal googlen, wie das Das Resultat von Heaven einzustufen ist. Bin jetzt neugierig!


----------



## xSauklauex (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Heaven 4.0 ergibt bei "Extreme" folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> FPS:
> ...


 
Noch mal vll zu meiner Frage  Hast du Mikroruckler?


----------



## Westfale (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Und wo lande ich über google? Klaaaar, hier im Forum. Im Ranking-Threat habe ich Eure Einstellungen gefunden und unter Verwendung derer folgendes Ergebnis erhalten: 

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:	
130.1
Score:	
3276
Min FPS:	
33.2
Max FPS:	
273.5
System
Platform:	
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (3997MHz) x4
GPU model:	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 9.18.13.4460 (4095MB) x2
Settings
Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset	
Custom
Quality	
Ultra
Tessellation:	
Extreme
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

Geteilter 7. Rang! Muss ich doch nochmal aufrüsten, was?


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

stark 

war aber ne punktlandung mit dem anderen ergebnis,
da geht noch was (oc)


----------



## Westfale (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



xSauklauex schrieb:


> Noch mal vll zu meiner Frage  Hast du Mikroruckler?


 
Ach ja, nein, habe ich nicht. Ich hatte ein bisschen "Angst" davor, weil ich im Vorhinein so viel darüber gelesen hatte. Da ich aber erst durch Deinen Post daran erinnert wurde, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt, war ich dann beruhigt!


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

die kriegst du nur unter 60fps, (eher unter40fps)
wenn überhaupt,

bin mit meinem sli system sehr zufrieden, was MR angeht

auf 4k könnts dann ein thema werden,

hast du schon nen entsprechenden monitor?
oder doch lieber was anderes?


----------



## xSauklauex (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



BertB schrieb:


> die kriegst du nur unter 60fps, (eher unter40fps)
> wenn überhaupt,
> 
> auf 4k könnts dann ein thema werden,
> ...


 
Hatte immer gedacht das die auch bei über 60fps auftreten können  
Wie sieht es mit Grafikfehlern aus? hat sich da was getan


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

theoretisch ja,
gesehen hab ich dann aber noch keine,
messbar isses vermutlich

wenn vsync eisern gehalten wird, ist man auf der sicheren seite
vsync mag halt auch nicht jeder, ich schon

sli scheint auch besser als crossfire,
kanns nicht belegen, habe aber den eindruck


----------



## Westfale (12. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich möchte Euch nochmal um Euren Rat bitten, da ein neues Problemchen aufgetreten ist. 

Ich habe meinen Computer heute von Windows 7 auf 8.1 upgegradet. Im Prinzip funktioniert alles, nur die interne Daten-HDD hängt manchmal für eine halbe Sekunde. Dann hört Winamp auf, die Ordner hängen und es herrscht Stillstand. Ohne Weiteres springt sie dann aber wieder an und alles geht weiter. Man kann sie richtig hören, wie sie "runterfährt" und anschließend wieder hochdreht. Ganz komisch. Die Energiesparfunktion des Festplatten-Standby habe ich schon auf 99999 Minuten gesetzt, daran liegt es nicht - zumal sie das ja auch häufig während des Zugriffs macht. 

Habt Ihr da eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Dieses Phänomen ist unter Win7 nie aufgetreten, heute mit dem Upgrade auf 8 schlagartig und wiederholt. 

Windows und alle Programme laufen auf einer SSD, die eigenen Dateien liegen auf der o.g. HDD.


----------



## trekki1990 (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hi Westfale, wo hast du die Halterung für den Monitor her? Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir auch einen 21:9 zu holen. Nur stören mich schon seit Jahren bei den Monitoren die Ständer. Nehmen einfach so viel Platz weg und sehen Schei*** aus.

Gruß trekki


----------



## expa (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hole dir doch einen den du hinten am Tisch festklemmen kannst.  Ich hab einen geholt, auch wenn ich da noch mal ein wenig herumbasteln muss.


----------



## Westfale (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



trekki1990 schrieb:


> Hi Westfale, wo hast du die Halterung für den Monitor her? Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir auch einen 21:9 zu holen. Nur stören mich schon seit Jahren bei den Monitoren die Ständer. Nehmen einfach so viel Platz weg und sehen Schei*** aus.
> 
> Gruß trekki


 
Hi Trekki,

ich habe das Gestell bei Amazon bestellt: 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000WKOKX6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

Nochmal zu meiner Frage mit der HDD: Ich glaube, die macht gerade die Grätsche. Daher eine Frage in die Runde:

Ich würde mir als Ersatz für die HDD eine zweite SSD kaufen mit 500 GB. Ist eine SSD als Datenfestplatte geeignet oder mache ich sie damit kaputt, wenn sie nur Musik abspielt und Bilder anzeigt?


----------



## BertB (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

nein,
lesen nutzt sie nicht ab

für musik, videos, etc würd ich vielleicht ne externe hdd ins auge fassen (wenns halt viel ist)


----------



## Westfale (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich habe eine MyBook 2TB, aber die ist mit zu laut und zu umständlich, um sie als dauerhafte Festplatte zu nutzen. Ich habe sie nur für Backups. 

Hast Du noch eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass meine HDD so spinnt? Komische Symptome, oder? Aber mit einer SSD müsste das doch so oder so abgestellt sein, da sie ja dieses "Anlaufen" nicht hat, richtig? Als interne Datenfestplatte eignet sich also eine einfache SSD wie die Samsung 840 EVO? Oder lieber eine 850 Pro nehmen?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Die Pro ist völlig überflüssig, lohnt sich echt nicht.

Nimm eine Crucial MX100, oder M550, je nach Größe.


Eine SSD macht absolut Null Geräusche, die ist zu 1000% lautlos, weil, keine beweglichen Teile, nur ein Flash-Speicher


----------



## BertB (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

reicht,

P/L mäßig am besten wäre crucial mx100 https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-512gb-ct512mx100ssd1-a1122682.html,
ist nicht schlechter als samsung,

kannst aber auch samsung kaufen


----------



## Westfale (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sehr gut, danke für die Info! 

Nur nochmal aus Neugier: Warum spinnt die bisherige HDD wohl so komisch? Sie läuft an, bremst wieder, Musik hängt, sie läuft wieder an, Musik spielt 10-xx Minuten, dann das gleich Spiel wieder. Das trat zeitgleich mit dem Upgrade auf Win8 auf. Unter Win7 hat sie das nie gemacht. Ist sie zu alt für Win8? Sie ist von 2010 oder 2011. Risiko, dass die SSD das auch macht, besteht nicht, oder?


----------



## BertB (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

schwer zu sagen,
kann ich echt nicht einschätzen


----------



## Westfale (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Dann lasse ich es mal drauf ankommen und kaufe morgen eine SSD. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! 

Danke für Eure Ratschläge!


----------



## BertB (13. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

die schadet sowieso auf keinen fall,
kann nie genug ssd platz haben


----------



## Westfale (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Soooooooooo:

Die ursprüngliche System-SSD Samsung 830 Basic ersetzt durch eine 850 Pro und die spinnende HDD ersetzt durch eine Samsung SSD 840 EVO. Alles wieder gut! Es lag wohl an der alten Festplatte, die langsam die Grätsche macht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Soooooooooo:
> 
> Die ursprüngliche System-SSD Samsung 830 Basic ersetzt durch eine 850 Pro und die spinnende HDD ersetzt durch eine Samsung SSD 840 EVO. Alles wieder gut! Es lag wohl an der alten Festplatte, die langsam die Grätsche macht.


 Dann ist ja alles jetzt perfekt


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Nicht schlecht. Mal eben 400€ für SSDs raushauen um festzustellen dass die HDD sowieso schon kurz vorm Ende war.


----------



## Westfale (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

...so kann man das auch sehen...  

Aber jetzt habe ich den Rechner komplett auf gut, das macht ja auch Spaß!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Mal eben 400€ für SSDs raushauen um festzustellen dass die HDD sowieso schon kurz vorm Ende war.


 Geld spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das freut uns auch sehr dass du super zufrieden bist. 



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Geld spielt keine Rolle



Das sagt meine Frau auch immer wenn sie neue Klamotten braucht.


----------



## BertB (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

die 830 benutzt du nicht weiter?


----------



## Westfale (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Die habe ich meiner Frau als Daten-Festplatte eingebaut. Sie hatte wie ich noch eine HDD, so hat die 830 noch ne Verwendung. Wäre ja schade drum, die funktionierte ja noch tadellos.


----------



## Westfale (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

So sieht er jetzt insgesamt aus. Liest sich doch gut! Obwohl es mehr geworden ist, als ursprünglich geplant war.  Aber so ist es ja immer! 

Gehäuse:		NZXT H2
Board:		ASUS Sabertooth Mark 2
CPU:			Intel Core i7-4790K
Kühler:		Noctua NH-D14
RAM:		        G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
GPU:			2 x EVGA 4GB D5 GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 SLI
Netzteil:		be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt)
Festplatte:		Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256 GB (System) / Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500 GB (Daten)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Schaut  
Könnte bei mir nächstes Jahr evtl. auch so aussehen, nur mit Sockel 2011-E


----------



## Westfale (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Schaut
> Könnte bei mir nächstes Jahr evtl. auch so aussehen, nur mit Sockel 2011-E


 
Gibt es denn da schon CPUs? Ich hatte den auch erst im Auge, aber von Intel habe ich nur drei CPUs gefunden und die waren entweder unspannend oder seeeehr teuer.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Es wird bei den 3 CPUs bleiben.
Erst mit dem Shrink zu Broadwell kommen drei neue CPUs dazu.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Westfale schrieb:


> Gibt es denn da schon CPUs? Ich hatte den auch erst im Auge, aber von Intel habe ich nur drei CPUs gefunden und die waren entweder unspannend oder seeeehr teuer.


 Ja die gibt es bereits Intel Sockel 2011-3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Das sind doch die drei die er bereits gefunden hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind doch die drei die er bereits gefunden hat.


 Ich weiß, wollte die nur noch mal posten  Freue mich doch nur auf meine neue CPU ( 2015 )


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso du von einem 4960X wechseln willst aber du machst das schon.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso du von einem 4960X wechseln willst aber du machst das schon.


 Habe meine Sign. noch nicht geändert, der 4960X ist bereits verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


 Alles gut


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hey Leute,

ich würde gern nochmal um Eure Hilfe bitten.

Mir ist vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass in meiner Nvidia-Systemeinstellung SLI gar nicht aktiviert war - also schnell gemacht. Daraufhin entstand aber das Problem, dass der PC einige Minuten nach dem Hochfahren einmal einfrohr, nach einem weiteren Neustart direkt im Anschluss dann aber nicht mehr. Einfrieren bedeutet, dass der PC komplett stehen blieb, sprich das Bild war noch da, aber die Musik hing, Maus lies sich nicht mehr bewegen, Tastatur tot etc. Nur reset hat dann noch geholfen. Abgestürzt im Sinne von Aus oder Neustart ist er nie. Einfach immer eingefrohren. 

Nach mehreren Wochen habe ich dann diese SLI-Einstellung und die Freezes in Verbindung gebracht (war mir zunächst gar nicht klar) und ich habe SLI wieder deaktiviert. Seither bleiben diese Freezes aus und alles läuft wieder perfekt.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Woran könnte das wohl liegen? Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!!!


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Kannst du nochmal kurz die Eckdaten deines Systems posten? Die SLI-Bridge hast du auch montiert?


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ja klar, sorry...

Board:		       ASUS Sabertooth Mark 2
CPU:			Intel Core i7-4790K @4.0 GHz
Kühler:		Noctua NH-D14
RAM:		       G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
GPU:			2 x EVGA 4GB D5 GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 SLI
Netzteil:		be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt)
Festplatte:	Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256 GB (System)
			       Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500 GB (Daten)

Die SLI-Bridge ist dran, ich habe auch schon den Steckplatz der Bridge getauscht. Ohne die SLI-Bridge lässt sich SLI in der Systemsteuerung gar nicht aktivieren, das hatte ich schon versucht.

Edit: Denke ich richtig, dass es am Netzteil nicht liegen kann, weil der PC ja sonst ausginge? Ein Freeze hat doch nicht ein schwaches Netzteil als Ursache, oder?


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Hast du es mal mit dem neuesten Treiber probiert? Andere Fehlerquelle wäre evtl. die Stromversorgung der 2ten Karte. Aber das hast du ja sicherlich auch kontrolliert.


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Die Treiber halte ich immer auf dem Laufenden. 

Die Stromversorgung habe ich nicht kontrolliert, weil ich mir denke, dass wenn das Netzteil die Ursache ist, der PC doch richtig crashen müsste und nicht einfrieren, oder? 

Wie könnte ich die Stromversorgung kontrollieren?


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich meinte eigenltich nur schauen, ob alles richtig verkabelt ist und die Kabel auch richtig stecken. Hast du schon mal beide Karten einzelnt getestet?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Die beiden Grakas sollten auch an den richtigen Rails des Netzteils angeschlossen sein, das solltest Du mal kontrollieren


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigenltich nur schauen, ob alles richtig verkabelt ist und die Kabel auch richtig stecken. Hast du schon mal beide Karten einzelnt getestet?



Ach so, ja, das habe ich gemacht. Beide Karten laufen in ihrem Steckplatz alleine tadellos. Wenn ich also eine der beiden ausbaue, läuft die andere jeweils stabil. Verkabelt sind sie also richtig. Erstaunlich ist ja auch, dass das System nach dem zweiten Start immer perfekt lief, nur eben einige Minuten nach dem ersten Start blieb es hängen. 



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigenltich nur schauen, ob alles richtig verkabelt ist und die Kabel auch richtig stecken. Hast du schon mal beide Karten einzelnt getestet?



Ich hatte das nach der Anleitung von Leuten hier im Forum verkabelt. Anbei mal ein Bild. Die GraKas hängen an 1 und 3 des Netzteils, 2 und 4 sind frei.


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ups, das eine Bild steht Kopf. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt es trotzdem erkennen.


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Dann kommt das ja auch schon mal nicht in Frage. Die Zuweisung der Lanes wird ja automatisch geregelt, oder muss man da was im Bios einstellen?


----------



## Westfale (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Puh, hilf mir mal, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Rosigatton (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Sollte die eine Graka nicht an 1 und 3 hängen, die andere an 2 und 4 ?


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Naja im Dual-GPU Betrieb werden die beiden PCIe 3.0 Steckplätze mit jeweils 8 Lanes angesteuert, im Single-GPU Betreib mit 16 Lanes. Das sollte das Mainboard aber automatisch regeln.


----------



## Westfale (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ich muss Euch nochmal um Rat bitten.

Da ich seit Monaten nicht mehr zum Zocken komme - und dafür hatte ich den PC ja gebaut - plane ich, den PC zu verkaufen und auf ein Notebook umzusteigen. Wie würdet Ihr den heutigen Wert einschätzen?

Hier nochmal die Konfig:

Gehäuse: NZXT H2
Board:	 ASUS Sabertooth Mark 2
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K @4.0 GHz
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
GPU: 2 x EVGA 4GB D5 GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 SLI
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt)
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256 GB (System) + Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500 GB (Daten)
Laufwerk: BluRay-Brenner LG BH10LS30
Monitor: LG 34UM95 
Tastatur: Logitech K740
Maus: Razer Imperator

Danke für Eure Einschätzungen!

P.S.: Wenn ihn jemand von Euch kaufen möchte, nur her mit Angeboten! )
P.P.S.: Standort Goslar am Harz


----------



## markus1612 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Wir dürfen hier laut Regelwerk keine Wertschätzungen machen, aber für 1€ würde ich ihn nehmen ^^


----------



## Westfale (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Gaming-PC ca. 2000€*

Ok, danke trotzdem. Dein Angebot muss ich nochmal scharf überdenken...


----------

